# Pups



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

some pics of the pups.




























They are so noisy  but lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

they look like they'll be keeping you busy over the next few weeks 

Lovely looking babies.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww they are all lovely


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Stunning,gorgeous puppies!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely chunky pups,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are Adorable


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Your pups are really gorgeous.I like all of them.& also love them.
They are really lovely & also nice.!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww what sweeties


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

omg there lovely ur makin me puppy broddy lol n covi is onli 6mths why cant they stay that size then i could hav one in every colour lol


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

ah they are cutie babies 

keep the pics coming


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

wiccan said:


> omg there lovely ur makin me puppy broddy lol n covi is onli 6mths why cant they stay that size then i could hav one in every colour lol


ditto!!! 
awwwww awwww awwwwww:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

